# First Oa Bath Question



## sfhschwinn (Jun 23, 2016)

So I am soaking my 52 phantom parts in a bath right now going on 2 hours. Most of the heavy rust has come. Here's the question- there seems to be a build up of a black residue on the chrome, I just wiped all the pieces off with an old scotch brite pad just to get the crud and yellow build up off. The black residue seems hard to come off and is prominent in places where the chrome was nice such as where the hand grips were. Is this black residue normal and will it come off when the bath is done say around 24 hours or so? Also is 24 hours to long or does that depend on how much the rust comes off?  Soaking in 2 pools, each have 24 gallons of water with 27-30 tablespoons in each. see this thread for a picture of bath at last post http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/52-phantom-rehab.92564/#post-588948


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 23, 2016)

I think 24 hours is way to long.  I also think you are at the strong side of mixing the bath.  1 tbsp per gallon will do the trick....most the action is done after 4-6 hours IMHE and then the yellow crap starts sticking to everything and the rust removal phase of the whole thing is coming to a hault.   Black stuff?!  I have no clue.  I dont think its from the OA....Id like to know what it is though.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 23, 2016)

Never seen black stuff...only the yellow crap

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jun 23, 2016)

Ok so I think I will go dilute it right now then only problem is after 6 hours it will be 11PM for me so that is going to stink since I will have to go out in the dark with the mosquitoes to deal with the stuff.


----------



## the tinker (Jun 23, 2016)

I think your acid mix is way too strong. One word of caution here on Schwinn paint: I left a pair of blue Schwinn fenders in a mix that was less then half the strength of yours for 14 hours or so.  The paint got so soft I could scratch it off with my finger. The only time I have left something in for a really long time is a badly rusted frame that I did not care about the paint.  See my post in the restoration thread,"Seeing is Believing" posted April 29  2015 on what an overnight soak will do.     Sometimes only a couple hours will be enough.  Red paint sometimes turns lighter as the ox attacks iron oxide pigment used in some red paints as in the Schwinn chain guard. As far as the black residue , don't know.

I want to add this to this post. Last April 29 2014 for the post"seeing is believing" I soaked those Huffman fenders just to see what would the results  be. I was actually throwing those fenders and light out in the trash. After they cleaned up so nice I waxed them and sold them at a swap!  The Huffman paint, unlike the Schwinn paint  remained hard and did not want to come off. I think I mixed the ox too strong back then.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 23, 2016)

I do 6-7 hours, check every couple. In some situations, it will work faster on some parts than others. The yellow residue comes with chrome left in the soak for to long. I like a vinegar soak for small chrome parts.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 23, 2016)

What concentration was this mix? That bath sounds too long and too strong to me. Was there any residue from the grips or other chemicals on the blackened section? 

Also, that yellow build up should not be allowed to dry after the bath. Rinse and remove it straight off.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jun 23, 2016)

I took out after 4-5 hours. I checked it every hour to wipe off the yellow. I just spent the last hour rinsing everything off and wiping with the green scrub pad. everything had this black residue on it and I got a lot off but still seems like a lot. Not to happy with the results but probably my fault for the mixture. I saw every gallon was 1tbs-2 so I tried to get it right close to the 1. No instructions were present with the bag from Florida Labs. Hopefully with some elbow grase and blue magic in the morning everything will work out.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jun 23, 2016)

Not expecting perfect but would like a shine especially on the wheels


----------



## Luchotocado (Jun 23, 2016)

I have seen blackish color when there was rust under the chrome, so the acid eats the rust and makes the chrome fall off. it exposes the metal underneath and that looks sort of black. Hopefully that is not what happened in your case.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jun 24, 2016)

All the chrome is dull even the chrome that had been shiny before the bath ill post a pic of the bike when its back together


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 24, 2016)

A little 0000 steel wool or whatever you like to shine up chrome will bring it right back....dont worry you really cant hurt much except time cleaning it off.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 24, 2016)

Looks like you may have mixed too strong and lost some chrome plating...I think I see copper coming through on the fenders in that photo.


----------



## the tinker (Jun 24, 2016)

Sorry to hear your sad results with the OX. As far as chrome  I have only done severely rusted stuff. There is something about those Phantom fenders. They get that "cloudy" look real easy.  Like they say, "once chrome is gone, it's gone".
Any acids that attack iron oxide will seep into pitted areas and follow any rust that has crept under the plating.
Leave it in a solution long enough and a small pit will turn into a peeled off patch.
Look at it this way; you still will have a nice original bike, lack of chrome , paint not that great....so what?
Phantoms with re-pop fenders and all new chrome on them are nice....but you have a survivor. Keep it "as is"  ,ride and enjoy. Can always find one for sale that has been "restored" later if you want.
Truth be told, the hard ridden, somewhat crusty originals get more attention anyway


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jun 24, 2016)

Probably did mix to string but I was following the instructions so my fault. Truth be told I don't think there was alot of chrome under there to begin with as It was heavy rust that was pitted. Tinker you are right I have a survivor minus the restored tank and repop taillight and new seat leather. I rode it 4 easy miles and then took it to the max for another 2. As soon as I plug my phone into the computer I will upload the pic I just took great rider and smooth. Screw the restored bikes and new repop parts (unless absolutely needed) OG bikes are the best no matter condition


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 24, 2016)

I'd be inclined to experiment on it with some really good chrome polish; Simichrome maybe. You may be able to restore shine to the better areas with patience and some really good polish formulated for chrome.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jun 25, 2016)

I tried blue magic and it took a little off it not a major difference still a good bike


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 25, 2016)

The thing with Black Phantoms (and other cantilever frames) is that it's good to distinguish your bike from the cheaper reproductions. I actually believe a worn or 'relic' type condition on these is better than brand new because it really looks like an original, not a reproduction. In some ways, it's a shame the reproductions and knock-offs became so common- if your bike is really nice, some people actually assume is a new, Chinese-made production. I think the condition on this really suits the project.


----------



## partsguy (Mar 2, 2018)

Good info. I am bumping this. If there an ideal temperature when using this stuff?


----------



## sfhschwinn (Mar 18, 2018)

partsguy said:


> Good info. I am bumping this. If there an ideal temperature when using this stuff?



I used the hottest water i could get from the faucet


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 19, 2018)

Warmer water will tend to work faster, but if you get it too warm, it can give off fumes. I like water that is warm to the touch, but not boiling hot. A warmer, stronger solution will require you to adjust the time you leave the part in to soak. Never leave painted parts unattended until you are sure of the effect of the solution on your particular paint finish.


----------



## OhioJones (Aug 26, 2018)

About to do a bath up for the first time in about 2 years. Had to brush up on the ratio. Much obliged.

Entire Wartime CT going in. bwah


----------



## vincev (Aug 27, 2018)

I think too much too long.I have good resulta at around 6-7 hours.I do it on hot sunny days with hot water but not boiling.Just hot to the touch


----------



## Mike B 65 (Nov 28, 2018)

I've got a question. Newbie in restoring a bike. If it's a completely rusted bike is this the method? But what if it's say 50-50 on rust to still having paint? Will the OA bath eliminate the paint too?? Thanks for insight to this!!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 28, 2018)

sfhschwinn said:


> View attachment 332831 I tried blue magic and it took a little off it not a major difference still a good bike



Try some marvels mystery oil. See if that doesn't work for you.


----------



## Mike B 65 (Nov 28, 2018)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Try some marvels mystery oil. See if that doesn't work for you.



Will do! Thank you!!


----------



## the tinker (Nov 29, 2018)

If your bike is badly rusted,  OX, or lime juice is the way to go... more than enough info here on it.  However,  the Oxalic Acid is water based. Once you start wiping any kind of oil on  your parts, the dried out paint and rust absorbs it and the Oxalic acid will not work. Ox usually fades , and sometimes turns red paint pink.  Not the best to use  on chrome. The yellow residue is hard to get off, there are much safer products available from your hardware store.


----------



## Mike B 65 (Nov 29, 2018)

the tinker said:


> If your bike is badly rusted,  OX, or lime juice is the way to go... more than enough info here on it.  However,  the Oxalic Acid is water based. Once you start wiping any kind of oil on  your parts, the dried out paint and rust absorbs it and the Oxalic acid will not work. Ox usually fades , and sometimes turns red paint pink.  Not the best to use  on chrome. The yellow residue is hard to get off, there are much safer products available from your hardware store.




Thank you!!


----------



## Pappy (Apr 10, 2019)

The “yellow” referred to in previous posts suggests to me that the OA is eating into the chrome on the parts enough to release chromatic acid which is used in the original chrome plating process...proceed with caution, that stuff is dangerous...do not breath it. If you’ve ever taken a 50 cent tour of your local plating shop,that’s why the chrome bath looks, for lack of a better term,golden or deep yellow. Also... lead was used in a lot of old paint...be aware of what you are dealing with. Chrome reflects blue,nickel,underneath the chrome,reflects yellow. You may be removing chrome down to nickel. If you see copper,you’ve removed both chrome and nickel...hope this helps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

